
Show HN: Spreadsheets for hierarchical data – real-time collaborative editing - jeff_tyrrill
https://datascribbler.com/
======
fiatjaf
I can't see it being useful, and it is nothing like a spreadsheet, but it is
truly amazing. Thank you for doing new things.

~~~
jeff_tyrrill
Author here. This was a scratch-an-itch project. I often run Excel to do some
quick crunching of lists and data without saving anything - text processing,
find-and-replace, script generation, stuff like that. I often find that the
data I'm working with fits a collection model better than a row/column model.

I am hoping the usefulness demonstrates itself over time. Glad you found it
cool. :)

